# Do thy make...



## wade45 (Apr 26, 2011)

#5 Silver nids? If not who sells #5 rhodium nibs?


----------



## PR_Princess (Apr 26, 2011)

Try Brian Gray at Meister Nibs or Anthony at the Golden Nib.

Brian has several silver tone steel nibs choices on his site. You might inquire with him about a Rhodium #5 in 14K or 18K. 
http://meisternibs.com/steel-nibs/

Anthony carries a very attractive two tone 14K #5 
http://www.thegoldennib.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_12


We will also have a limited number of #5 silver tone Steel Flex available shortly as an option to the kit nib.


----------



## wade45 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks much.


----------

